# 1dp3dt - The 2ww Begins...



## Miss Jennifer

I am turning over a new leaf this cycle, trying to be positive. This will work! I transferred 2 high quality 8 cell embies yesterday. I rested all day and overnight and am relaxing, taking it easy today. Praying for a miracle!

Thought I'd start this thread for anyone else in the 2ww if you'd like to come share and vent. It's unbearable!!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Goodluck with your 2ww! I'm not quite waiting yet...IUI should be in the next week or so. Keep positive :)


----------



## yellowbell

I hear you, Miss Jennifer!
Time seems to be soooo slow in the TWW :sleep:

Have to keep ourselves occupied or we'll go :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Hi! I also did my transfer of two gorgeous embies sept 26th at a three day transfer. Not sure if you remember me from the other thread I'd posted! I was wondering how your transfer went and now I know! I'm going to join this thread :)

When is your beta?


----------



## Miss Jennifer

hey kelly! my transfer was pretty good, they had trouble with the catheter so it took longer than usual, but they said they ended up having good placement, so now I am just praying and praying!! 

thanks for checking in!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

My beta is this coming Wednesday, although I am crazily doing HPTs. I have been trying to "test out" the trigger. It's still showing up. I am a HPT lunatic. I have bad body aching (never before in any cycles, very odd and might not even be pregnancy related). I am really an emotional wreck. I so want to believe, but I'm so afraid of the fall too. The worst part is I have family house guests coming from Thursday to Tuesday, so if I am in the mourning phase, it will be very difficult with them around. Hopefully that won't be the case. I had great news and found out Wednesday that two of my five embies (the ones we didnt transfer) that were lagging behind caught up and turned into blasts, and we froze them. I was so happy. So I have two 8-cells hopefully incubating inside of me and two frozen. Praying for a miracle for both of us!!

I am saying a prayer for you tonight Kelly!!


----------



## Kelly9

WOw your beta is soooo soon! at only 12dpo? I have to wait forever for mine, the earliest I would test would be wed but it would be with a hpt. Thats great news on the other two embies!

I wish you good luck to make sure to keep me updated if you get a pos hpt first. My trigger disappeared on 8 day past collection but I have an injection of only 7500IU. I'm to afraid to test till at least wed now.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Sooooooooo Kelly. I am actually embarrassed to even type this, but I tested this morning (very faint, trigger still showing up), and then this evening, and it was a pinch darker. This could be anything. We all know 5dp3dt is ridiculously early, but does that stop me? Nope. It could've been a normal discrepancy and not even really darker. A difference in urine concentration, who knows. But, its a little something for me to hold onto. I am scared to wake up tomorrow and test now. sigh. this is so stressful. i wish i had your willpower. I have no idea why my beta is so early. they told me Wednesday, it seems way too early to me too. I just want this so bad, as we all do :(


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great potential news... I have a confession... I think I'm gonna poas tomorrow at 5dp3dt it is currently sat night here. Let me know how tomorrow's goes!

I should have any trigger left I tested till I got a neg from that. What was your HCG trigger shot amount? Mine was 7500IU


----------



## googoo

ohh good luck ladies x


----------



## Kelly9

Any news jenn?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Kichi

Hi! I'm 1dp3dt an my beta isn't until 10/18! I know I'm not going to make it that long to POAS! My goal is to put it off as long as I can because once I start, I won't be able to stop. LOL Last year I kept testing even after I got a + just to make sure it was still there. Good luck to you girls! I hope we all survive the 2ww & get BFPs! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I tested this morning at 6dp3dt and got an evap or maybe the faintest barely there line I've ever seen. Either way I'm not excited or sad about it. I'll just poas tomorrow. How did you make out jenn?


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Ok so here's my news. Recap: 5dp3dt FMU was barely visible. I was hoping trigger was on its way out. My triggers take FOREVER to leave. My HPTS are thus very unreliable :( So like I said before, that night (last night) I tested again, and got a darker line. Hmmm.. Could this be a good sign? So I tested 6dp3dt (this morning) and the line was about the same or a smidge darker than last night's. Looking good right...Then about an hour ago, 6dp3dt PM, I tested negative. 

Best case scenario: Last night's and this morning's test were early BFP's. I tested negative this evening because my urine was diluted because Ive been eating and drinking all day and its really early. I will get another line tomorrow morning. 

Probably scenario: I still have residual trigger in my system and normal fluctuations in urine concentration is yielding tests of different lightness and darknesses, thus giving me false hope and making me crazy. 

I feel like this happens to me every cycle!!!!!!!! I never, ever know what to think. The BFN this evening was discouraging. Sigh. 

Kelly - Updates!???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Praying for you that it was an early bfp kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

thank you ttc and good luck kichi!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't let it bug you it is still early to get a bfp! It could be the trigger messing with you, thats why I did tests till I got a neg. I did poas today but I either got an evap or a barely there faintest line ever line so will continue to poas and if I think it's a line (cause they can't get any fainted then todays) then I'll do a frer.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

The thing that's killing me is that I thought I tested out yesterday morning. So I thought any lines would be bfp's. Now I'm doubting that I tested out at all!!!!!!!! I just wish this trigger issue didn't exist, lol!!!!!!

Best of luck to you!!!!!!!!!!!! Still praying!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! and best of luck to you to. The beauty is that there are still a few days for a line to show up for the both of us!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Feeling very defeated today. POAS with FMU, barely there faint positive, but lighter than yesterday's FMU. It's all mind games with this trigger. I thought I tested it out, then it seemed to come back for two days, now the line is lighter barely visible again. I don't know why I ever even POAS. I never know if it's trigger or not, even right up until my beta. This trigger DOES NOT leave my system. UGHHHHHH. 

I am 11.5 days post trigger and still getting false bfp's, or at least so it seems. 

I was hoping for a nice solid line today, since many girls get their bfp's 7dp3dt. I know I am not out, but I am definitely down today :(


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure it will all work out! It does suck that your trigger stick around for a long time. Your beta is coming up soon though right?

I got what looks like a bfp today. I'm excited but not getting my hopes up till I see it darken hopefully tomorrow. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

PRAYING FOR ANOTHER BFP FOR YOU TOMORROW!!!!! Your good news lifts me up. I've been a grouch all day! My beta is Wednesday. Terrified...


----------



## Kelly9

Try to be calm. 

I'm in disbelief myself still but the line is there and it's pink and I was neg for triger like 3 days ago.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Ahhhh!!! Awesome!! Will you test again tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Kelly9

maybe both lol tonight I'll use an ic and tomorrow another frer.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I will test tonight too although im not sure why!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Cause it's fun?


----------



## Miss Jennifer

or I am a total lunatic!! I don't even know WHAT i'm looking for anymore - with my trigger still lingering!!! This morning's line was one of those "is it really there" lines after a nice one yesterday morning! I am having a really hard time focussing on ANYTHING else...and I have my husband's cousin coming up Thursday-Tuesday and staying with us for a family wedding - with my beta results coming in on wednesday. Imagine that!!


----------



## Kelly9

well I'd keep testing cause then you'll know when it's left but then again the beta wed is super close to!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I could've sworn I tested it out on Saturday - but now its the mysteriously reappearing disappearing trigger! Yes, I will keep praying and of course, TESTING!! I have officially joined the POAS Addicts group. Who am I kidding, I've been a member for over a year..


----------



## Kelly9

haha, I become obsessive after I've gotten the second line.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

PS I love the picture of your embryos. I wish they had given me one. I asked the office and they said they'd get back to me. Still waiting!!!


----------



## Kelly9

oh that sucks! Most clinics give pics now. I have the hard copy in the corner of my mirror so I can see them everyday.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

So I swore I wasn't testing this morning. Woke up at 5:30am, nice long pee, didnt test. Peed again about an hour later, didn't test. Then I finally lost will power and went to test, but didn't have ANY urine left, so a DRIP, i mean a DRIP fell on the stick. I tossed it in the drawer, assuming the control line wouldn't even show up. There was almost no urine on it. 

To my surprise, visible bfp within the time frame. Not super dark, but NOT a squinter. I saw pink. I was so elated. I never have gotten a line I didnt have to SQUNIT to see this late in the game. (I'm 13 days post trigger, 11 past ovulation, 8dp3dt)

I immediately ran to the store to take another one, and did so about an hour and a half later. BFN! There is a faint faint faint faint faint faint squinter there, but THOSE im used to. Those are my normal "trigger will never disappear" lines. 

My beta is tomorrow. I know most of you will be like "this girl is nuts" and "relax your beta is tomororw", but I have so much invested that I just cannot wait another second to just know. What do you guys think??????


----------



## Kelly9

It's a torture game!

I'm still getting bfp's but they haven't darkened since yesterday and this mornings looks a little lighter and now I'm worried I'll have a chemical pregnancy. I'm praying for a darker line tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

praying for you! im still really on the excited side after that pink this morning. even though it was only a drop, something turned that line!


----------



## Kelly9

Exactly and thats what I am trying to remember when I look at my lighter test, it's still positive. Ugh I wish I could sleep through the next couple of days and not worry.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I agree. Wake me up when I'm pregnant, whenever that may be!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Well keep me updated and I'll let you know if my lines keep getting lighter, if they do I'll surely have a neg tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

ok will do!


----------



## Kelly9

I did a frer just now and it's quiet a bit darker then yesterday's frer so my faith has been renewed! Everything is fine. I have a scan booked for oct 31


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Kelly9 said:


> I did a frer just now and it's quiet a bit darker then yesterday's frer so my faith has been renewed! Everything is fine. I have a scan booked for oct 31

Im going to have a heart attack for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

October 31st is 28million light years away!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a beta scheduled??

If this works out for both of us we should have our kids be friends - they will be retrieved, fertilized and transferred on the exact same days LOL!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Do you have any cramping? I had noticable cramping yesterday and a little bit today...


----------



## Kelly9

cramping is the only possible symptom I have besides a slightly stuffy nose. I'll make it, I'll be 7.5 weeks preggo by then and will be able to see the heartbeat(s) so I'm ok with waiting.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I am major AF cramping. Beta tomorrow morning. So excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am having a lot of cramps and pressure now so it could be good!!!! I can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## nicijones

Hi Ladies!!!! :hi:

Have just read all your posts and i have eveything crossed for you both!!!! I shall be your official stalker from now on!! :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
here is lots and lots and lots of super sticky thoughts and baby dust for you both!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Jenn I see in your siggy that you got a negative, I am so sorry hun :hugs: You still have your two beautiful blastos and I bet the will be super sticky for you.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Kelly thank you soo much for your support this 2ww. You have no idea how great it was. I am so happy to have met you and so excited for your BFP. When someone like me gets a BFP, it brings pure joy to my heart. I know how much it means!!! 

I am having a FET in seven weeks, right before Thanksgiving, and I pray those two blastos are my babies. I know they are out there, waiting for the right time to come to me. I will not rest until I am holding them in my arms. 

I will be in touch and around!! If you have facebook, find me on there so I can keep up with you!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Ps - i love the new ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I am so excited for your blasto transfer!!!!! Yay!!! YOu technically have a better shot with blasties to :) 

The best way to keep in contact with me is in my bnb journal, link in siggy, Im on here all the freaking time. lol.


----------



## Mokie

I am having my transfer on monday. Today was my retrieval. It's all so exciting but so scary.I'd love to be a part of your venting group. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Mokie - 

Praying for you!!!!!!!!!

Kelly - Just found out one of my blastos is 5AA!!


----------



## Kelly9

What's 5aa? I'm guessing great news?


----------



## ashleyliz

Hello ladies! I am a bit late in joining this thread. I tried to stay away from the internet because I am the biggest hypochondriac in the entire world!

But here I am. I am 5dp3dt and I am absolutely tweaking out this 2ww. 
How do you all handle the wait?! 

My hubby is currently out of the country so I am going bonkers with no one to talk to.

Here is to hoping that we all get a BFP soon!!!!!


----------



## Wishing89

Miss Jennifer I was reading up about embryo grading etc over the weekend and pretty sure a 5aa is brilliant!!!!!! Hoping this next one is the one for you! I'm doing a day 5 transfer tomorrow and praying for success! Best of luck x


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck to those of you in wait or entering the wait. It was the hardest tww of my life and I tested early!


----------

